# Catapult tubing



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Anybody know where to get some locally?I let it slip my mind about getting some new for this yr and am on vacation next week .want to spend allot of time catching the LMR drag screamers


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What kind of rubber is it? Neoprene?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> What kind of rubber is it? Neoprene?


I think thats what it is.I would call it large surgical tubing.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Too far for you but right around the corner for me. Both are Akron.

http://www.hygenic.com/natural-rubber-tubing.aspx

http://www.primelineindustries.com/latex-tubing-specsht.htm




http://www.thomasnet.com/products/rubber-tubing-88668421-1.html


How much do you need? I might be able to get ahold of some. I'm going to check now. Should be pretty cheap to mail.
Also what I/O diameter?


----------



## fishfrye (May 1, 2009)

Probly a dumb question but why a Catapult?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

fishfrye said:


> Probly a dumb question but why a Catapult?


No dumb ?s around here!It is a slingshot for shooting chum out to where u fishdon't know y they r called a catapult?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The box should arrive on Friday. I think its UPS two day delivery. Heck you're only Cincinnati so it may be there tomorrow. If that was a work address keep an eye out for a box addressed to Daryl Truck (don't know your last name...)


----------



## fishfrye (May 1, 2009)

Truck, thanks!!! sounds pretty cool!!! would it be the same setup as a Squirrle launcher? haha!!!! good luck!!


----------

